# Clean/Wax Tires and Rims



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

On quarantine so it’s a great day to pull tires and rims off to clean and wax the insides. Used Westleys on the tires and Meguairs NXT on the Budnik Fat Lips. Ready for show and go now.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

HiVolts said:


> On quarantine so it’s a great day to pull tires and rims off to clean and wax the insides. Used Westleys on the tires and Meguairs NXT on the Budnik Fat Lips. Ready for show and go now.
> View attachment 133869
> View attachment 133870
> View attachment 133871
> View attachment 133872


Absolutely Beautiful 
wheels remind me of the wheels I had on my Corvette


----------



## noswell (May 13, 2020)

I also use Westleys to remove the browning on my nitto tires. Do you use a powerball or powercone to polish the wheels?


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

noswell said:


> I also use Westleys to remove the browning on my nitto tires. Do you use a powerball or powercone to polish the wheels?



Just elbow grease with foam application pads to get the wheels right.


----------

